# How To Winterize In 10 Minutes



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Fellow cold-weather Outbackers,

Here is how to winterize with $13, vice-grips, and no more than 3 gallons of antifreeze. You are done in just 8 steps and 10 minutes. No antifreeze in your fresh tank, no plumbing disconnections at the water pump.

First, complete these 4 steps to "pre-winterize."

1. Bypass water heater, remove nylon plug.
2. Drain fresh tank, replace cap, then open both low point drains, then open all faucets.
3. Turn on water pump (running dry) to purge most of water from lines (about one minute).
4. Turn off water pump, close all faucets, replace low point drain caps.

Second, complete these 4 steps to winterize.

1. Connect this $13 winterizing kit...not to your water pump...but to your fresh water inlet: Kit
2. Use vice-grips to secure hose to fresh water inlet adapter. Don't apply too much pressure...just enough to keep the hose connected. Even better, use a hose clamp.
3. Back in the camper, open the cold water faucet closest to fresh water inlet. Now it helps to have a buddy inside the trailer to watch the pink stuff flow from the faucet.
4. Start pumping anti-freeze from the outside of the camper while someone else watches from the inside. Use short 2-inch pumps. This pump is not perfectly sealed, but works very well with short pumps. Stop pumping when they yell, "all good!" Close that faucet, open the next one. Pump till pink, close the faucet. Move on to all faucets. Remember the toilet. Last stop is the outside shower.

You are done! Disconnect the winterizing kit, clean it, store it for next year.

Look at the water lines around the water heater. They are pink! Peek under the kitchen sink. The lines are pink! Look behind the toilet. Pink lines! Under the vanity...pink lines. Pour some antifreeze into the toilet to keep the seal wet (I do this after every camping trip, too).

Clean the inside of the camper, then wash and wax the outside. Give the Outback a big hug, tell it how much you love it, take it to storage. Stop by and check on it all winter long at least once every two weeks.

After winterizing, go online and book your Memorial Day camping trip.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice. I do it much the same, however I have a winterizing kit hooked to the water pump and simply use it to suck it out of the jug into the system. Works great, cost $15 at RV store.

PS...who the heck waits until Memorial Day to camp!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Fellow cold-weather Outbackers,
> 
> Here is how to winterize with $13, vice-grips, and no more than 3 gallons of antifreeze. You are done in just 8 steps and 10 minutes. No antifreeze in your fresh tank, no plumbing disconnections at the water pump.
> 
> ...


A piece of beauty!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That is pretty much how all winterizing is done.

Years ago, my Father used a hand drill mounted pump instead of the hand pump to push the antifreeze in.

It has simply progresses to utilizing the water pump that is already in place.

Steve


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Great tips. I have one question regarding the low point drains. Are they connected to the water lines/sink drains, or are they linked with the fresh tank line?? I was just wondering because I winterized for the first time this year, and I forgot about the low point drains. Can I go back now and open them up without draining all the antifreeze out of my lines?? I don't want to do the whole thing over again (even though it doesn't take long), if I can just open the low drains after the fact.

I just ran out and checked the low point drains (which I had drained earlier in the year), and it appears that they are filled with the "pink" anti-freeze (solid pink, not "semi-pink"). Would that indicate that I should be OK??


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Castle Rock.









I also use the winterizing kit hooked to my pump. This way I am assured to have anitifreeze in the pump and not residual water. Also in the pressure tank if you have added one. Water out, antifreeze in in 10 minutes.

Take care
Tony

PS Johnny K you will be fine with the pink in the low points as you described.


----------

